# Kliss clamp? Any users?



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Hopefully this hasn't already been beaten to death, but trying to use the "search" well lets just say I didn't get any hits.

Got a mailer from Hartville tools and under featured products it's top row, and pretty much centered. "Fastcap Kliss Clamp" OK, sorry, didn't know but Hartville moves the items around every time you open the page, so it may not be top and center, but it was still under featured, for how much longer??

Maybe this page will be more stable as it is a direct link to the product.

Anyhow, anyone with hands on experience with this? If it works as it does on the video, and is that easy 40 bux for that third arm we've all wished for from time to time would be cheap.

TIA for any info.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

looks to me like an easy to make your own in shop for way less money :<))


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> looks to me like an easy to make your own in shop for way less money :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


+1. I use Bessey parallel clamps to hold the board upright and F-Clamps to hold them tight to the bench.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

> +1. I use Bessey parallel clamps to hold the board upright and F-Clamps to hold them tight to the bench.
> 
> - Rich


Same here. Works great.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Looks like a great one evening project to make from scrap plywood. $39.95 is a lot for such a device and even if it cost only $9.95, I would still make them myself.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I was thinking the biggest thing about them was the plastic part, and essentially it is just a wedge, Plenty of wedges out there for a whole lot of reasons. A wooden wedge with a dado cut down the middle to straddle the piece of plywood, should work as well.

I should have prefaced with I am aware of 2 clamps, X pieces mounted on a ply base, and quite a few more. This was just a drop and go looking fix, for a problem we all have had, Juggling 2 or more pieces of stock, sometimes pretty big, while trying to find that third arm to hold a tool. IOW quicker, and without any juggling.


----------



## Kabz (Sep 21, 2018)

I have some experience with the Kliss clamp. I developed it with fastcap…so I might be a tad biased. Yes, as mentioned above, yeah you can build something similar to this, I made dozens of these things over many years tweaking the next version, making a improvement here and there. Changing the angle of the pinch points and geometry…adjusting the weight of the wedge, biggest ah ha moment was adding a neodymium magnet to hold the wedge up so you just tap it to use it. Fastcap kicked it up a notch by developing the molded wedge and a few other things. I use it for edgbanding, routing shelves, cabinet assembly, etc. Many people asked for an larger one for mortising hinges for hanging doors. So they responded to their customers and made an Kliss clamp XL. Kind of funny as the original inspiration for the clamp was from a old homemade door buck from my grandpa. Apparently no one manufactures them anymore…or they are very hard to find. For the penny pinchers out there fastcap always offers a $10 off coupon if you sign up for there email list. Can be used on anything they sell. (I have to be honest, I've done that buying a few more clamps for around the shop and gifts). Fastcap is a phenomenal company to work with if anyone has a great idea out there that many people can use, send them a video and maybe you'll get a product made too!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

> Fastcap is a phenomenal company to work with if anyone has a great idea out there that many people can use, send them a video and maybe you ll get a product made too!
> 
> - Kabz


Will they pay royalty's on products they make?


----------



## Kabz (Sep 21, 2018)

Yes they do.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks for your input Kabz. I ended up getting one, by way of a surprise birthday present from the LOML. I had a web page open, and she spotted it, asked whats that. I said it looked like a cool clamp to stand a cabinet wall up while you fiddled with another part.

Birthday I get a box. Surprise.

I'm currently making some cabinets, and I have to say it's the most frequently used clamp I own right now. I can see a mini being helpful on tabletop pieces. I believe I will make one of those. It's at least 90% faster than a clamp on the edge, simply because it's essentially hands free. AKA that third hand you always wanted to grow.


----------



## Blindhog (Jul 13, 2015)

While I certainly agree that this, as well as many other products can be shop made to work just as well; I try to support businesses and individuals that design/manufacture/distribute here in the USA; especially small entrepreneur type organizations. Having the ability to go from a shop designed product to a manufactured/marketed/distributed organization without all of the trials and tribulations associated with taking an idea to the marketplace must be a great help; but I would defer to those that have used this service to comment.
IMHO, FastCap is one of those type of businesses. Before going any further, I want to state I do not work for nor or any of my relatives employed by FC. I bought products from them in the past and have been satisfied with the products I have received.
I am fortunate enough to have the ability to purchase some things as opposed to making in the shop. Don't get me wrong, I still love to make jigs, etc. for my own use, but have found that sometimes a product that has been perfected through several iterations in design and testing and then manufactured in a quality controlled environment, simply can't be beat. I discovered this with my shop made box joint jigs vs. the Incra jig. I have to admit that the Incra works each time, everytime.
I'm not trying to say anything negative about being thrifty or making your own jigs, etc. Just my viewpoint on products available on the marketplace (especially made in the USA).
I'll get off my soapbox now…...............

Hog


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

" I still love to make jigs, etc. for my own use, but have found that sometimes a product that has been perfected through several iterations in design and testing and then manufactured in a quality controlled environment, simply can't be beat."

My inability to properly express thoughts through typing is summed up rather well right there.


----------

